

Searching Y Combinator news - seshagiri

Is it possible to search the ycombinator news.
======
frazerb
Adding "site:news.ycombinator.com" to the search string in a google search
works for me....

Other search engines are available.

------
jsmcgd
This topic comes up quite a bit. This is what I use:

<http://searchyc.com/>

------
Anon84
An in-site search feature wouldn't be a bad idea, though...

~~~
reazalun
I totally agree with you. For a hacker site like this, the absence of built-in
search feature is something outrageous.

Sometimes I just want to check whether the story/news has been submitted or
not. Doing this on Google is really frustrating and can lead me to the wrong
result. So don't blame for any duplicated stories sent by me.

------
adrianwaj
SearchYC can be searched quickly with the following plugin :)

<http://jetfar.com/search-yc-firefox-plugin/>

~~~
mikeryan
That's nice, but are you really having to add a browser plugin to search a
site isn't a really an ideal solution is it?

~~~
adrianwaj
It's a lot better than nothing.

Also, this is the official plugin: <http://plugin.searchyc.com/>

